# New Game: Book Titles



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok so I have a game for ya...
You post a title based on the last letter of the book before.

ie:

Gone With The Wind

D is the Last letter so 

Diary of a Wimpy Kid

ok so lets start



Indulgence In Death


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Tender Is the Night


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Till Human Voices Wake Us ...


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Shadows and Reflections


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Sweet Baklava


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Angel: A Maximum Ride Novel


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

lions lady


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

You Can See a Lot Standing Under a Flare in the Republic of Vietnam


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My Blood Approves


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Space Cadet


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

To Die in Italbar


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

reunion in death


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Hull Zero Three by Greg Bear


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

East of Eden


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

crca56 said:


> lions lady


Young Forever


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Royal Assassin


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

The Naked and the Dead


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

demons are a ghouls best friend


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Dancing in the Low Country


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Younger Next Year


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> Dancing in the Low Country


You are what you think!


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Riven


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Russka


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

A Tale of Two Cities


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Sex (the Madonna book)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

_Xenocide_ by Orson Scott Card


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

eragon


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Nature Girl


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Love and Friendship


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Pride & Prejudice


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Ender's Game


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Exile and the Kingdom


----------



## William BK. (Mar 8, 2011)

Middlemarch


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

How the West was Won


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

narcissus in chains


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Salamandastron


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Naked in Death


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hogfather


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Rant: An Oral Biography of Buster Casey


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

You're Only Old Once


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Eden


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Nemesis


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

She Smells the Dead


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Digging to America




P.S. This is fun.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Atlas Shrugged


----------



## Julia Knight (Dec 12, 2009)

Death's Jest-Book


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Never Kiss a Stranger


Relationships are not forever!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Julia Knight said:


> Death's Jest-Book


K is for Killer


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Raise High the Roof Beams, Carpenters, and Seymour: An Introduction


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

Neuromancer


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Roseflower Creek


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Kiss Me Deadly


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

yours mine and howls


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

_Sign of the Unicorn_


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Not What She Seems


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Not What She Seems


She's a man-eater


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Reaper Man


----------



## Julia Knight (Dec 12, 2009)

Night Watch


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

H is for Homicide


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Eragon


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

nimisha's ship


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

PT 109


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

90 minutes in heaven


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Ninety-thousand Leagues Under the Sea

ETA: Wait, I think it's _Twenty_...


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

ATLANTIS: BERMUDA TRIANGLE


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Earth Abides


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Swimming Without A Net


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Timequake


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Everlong


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Guards! Guards!

(Go ahead, find a book title that starts with "!".  )


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

None beginning, but ending....

Swamplandia!

Just to continue the "!" search.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

the Exclamation Point! (LOL) i think that counts right.

so T would be next lol


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Tarzan of the Apes
(assuming the last post was correct)


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Switched


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Dragonflight


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the Lighthouse


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

edge of darkness


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

sweet valley high


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Helliconia Spring


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Green-Eyed Demon


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Northanger Abbey


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

You Bright and Risen Angels


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

smoke in mirrors


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Someday Soon


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

naked came the pheonix


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Xingu


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Knock me Off my foot!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Xingu (U) ≠ (K) Knock me Off my foot!


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Unspoken


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Now Wait For Last Year


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Raising Jake


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Elric of Melniboné


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Even Cowgirls Get the Blues


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Sense & Sensability


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes Virginia, There Is A Santa


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Aaaiiieee!!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Eastern Japan Knocked by Earthquake


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Endgame


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Earl of Darkness


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Song of Kali


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Islands in the Stream


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Mommy Dearest


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

The Thirteenth Tale


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Eichmann in Jerusalem


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Manowar


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Radicals in Robes: Why Extreme Right-Wing Courts Are Wrong for America


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Amy & Roger's Epic Detour


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

_Reaper Man_


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Naked Lunch


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Hunt the Moon


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Nineteen eighty-four. (Yes, I had to cheat and spell it instead of typing 1984).


----------



## Mark Valiukas (Feb 27, 2011)

Romulus, My Father    (ooooh... leaving the same letter for the next player  )


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Rain Song


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Gone with the wind (Oh are we back at the beginning??!!!  )


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Deadly Sanctuary


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Tough one! Had to dig around at Amazon to find something.

_Yes_, by Jez Alborough


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Standing in the Rainbow (Fannie Flagg)


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

With Fire and Sword


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Dinner At Antoine's


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Shadow Of Power


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Most Unpopular Workday of the Year


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Rebecca (as in, "Last night I dreamed I was in Mandaley...")


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

A Grand And Bold Thing


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Girl with a Pearl Earring


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Gulliver's Travels


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scarlet Letter


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Regression


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Nausea


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anne of Green Gables


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Stickeen


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Name of the Wind


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Dune


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Edge: The Loner


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

Robinson Crusoe


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Elric of Melnibone


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

JohnDax said:


> Elric of Melnibone


_Einstein's Telescope_

(Though I was sorely tempted to respond with _Elric of Melnibone_  )


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Eel's Reverence


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Eragon


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Never Let Me Go


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Othello (I know, I know, it's really a play title not a book but I'm cheating)


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

"O" Is for Outlaw


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Easter bunny are you for real


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Lazy Man's Guide to Enlightenment


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

The Branding


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great Expectations


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Shogun


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Number the Stars


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

Someday the Rabbi Will Leave


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Every Last One


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Emma


----------



## Keira Lea (Apr 15, 2011)

An Apple for Zoe


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Eaters of the Dead


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

dead reckoning


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

Greenwitch


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

S is for Silence (Sue Grafton)


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

Entranced


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Dreams of Joy


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

a yellow raft in blue water


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Red River


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Russia House


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Exodus


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

Sole Survivor 
(Koontz)


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Red Alert


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

tribute


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Earth Abides


----------



## Liv James (Feb 16, 2011)

Superfudge


----------



## Erin Zarro (Apr 30, 2011)

Evermore by Lynne Viehl


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Emma  (Jane Austen)


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

A Wrinkle In Time


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Equus (Peter Shaffer)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Shutter Island


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Dear John


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Never Let Me Go


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

ozma of oz


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

East of Eden


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Neverwhere


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Eragon


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Nomadin


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Nocturnal


----------



## MissStar (May 4, 2010)

Tick Tock (Dean Koontz)


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Killers of Man (Ralph Cotton)


----------



## MissStar (May 4, 2010)

Never Let Me Go


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

O: A Presidential Novel


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Lover Unleashed (JR Ward)


----------



## Erin Zarro (Apr 30, 2011)

Dead as a Doornail (Charlaine Harris)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Little Bee (Chris Cleave)


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Exodus by Leon Uris.


----------



## MissStar (May 4, 2010)

Stand by Your Hitman


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

n is for noose


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

the emerald city of oz


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

the zillionaire vampire cowboys secret werewolf babies
(yes it's real, had to buy it for the title, funny parody of all the worst cliches in writing. i had to really think out a way to get it in this thread too...lol)


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Skellig


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Great Expectations


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Sum of All Fears


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

stick dog wants a hamburger


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

red badge of courage


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Everything that Rises Must Converge


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Eat right and stay well!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Lord of the Flies


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Scarlett


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

tailspin


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

no turning back


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

killjoy


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Yes, Prime Minister


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Rabbit, Run


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

never let me go


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

On The Road


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Dead girls don't write letters

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Stars in My Pocket Like Grains of Sand


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

death on the nile


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Eichmann in Jerusalem


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Methuselah's children


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Night Shift


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

The Tell-Tale Heart


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

t is for trespass


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Second Son


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Native Son


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

New World Orders


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Small Sacrifices


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Songs of the Heart


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Tailchaser's Song


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Gone with the wind


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Dear John


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

nick and norah's infinite playlist


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Nothing to Envy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The Yellow Wallpaper


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Roses Are Red


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Death by Black Hole


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Easy Prey


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

The Yellow House


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Escape from Alcatraz


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Z Is for Zachariah


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Ernie Pyle's War


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Redemption


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Nixonland


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Dixie Divas


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Sharpe's Company


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Day Of The Jackal


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Land of Fire


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Every Man Dies Alone


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Ender's Game


----------



## lynnhubbard (Sep 18, 2011)

Everest : Mountain Without Mercy


----------



## Rebecca Swift (Oct 2, 2011)

You Can't Go Home Again


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No Flowers for Miss Blandish.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

House Dick


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Kingmaking (Pendragon's Banner Trilogy)


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Garden of Beasts


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Sole Survivor


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Roadside Picnic


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Color Me Grey


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

You Come When I Call You


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

U is for Undertow


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Winter's Passage


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Emma


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Angela's Ashes


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Season of the Harvest


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The Wind in the Willows


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Seven pillars of wisdom


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Metagame


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Every Inch a King


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Gaurdians of Ga'Hoole


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Eat, Pray, Love


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Echo burning


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Give Me


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

End of the Road--by John Barth


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Distant Cousin


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Neverwhere


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Eats, Shoots & Leaves


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Stickeen


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Nineteen-Eighty-Four


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Russka


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Alaska


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Assassin's Apprentice


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Every Thing On It


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Tit for Tat


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

The Tommyknockers


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

State of Fear


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Redcoat


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

The Talisman


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Neuromancer


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Reading Between the Lines


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Seize the Night


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

The Secret Knowledge of Water: There Are Two Easy Ways to Die in the Desert: Thirst and Drowning


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Gold Standard


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Día de los Muertos


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Silence of the lambs


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Soul Identity


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Y: The Last Man


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Legacy


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Yetis, Sasquatch & Hairy Giants


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sins of the Past


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

The Hobbit


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Today And Tomorrow And...


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Dune


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Eyes Wide Open


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Night of Demons.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Space Junque


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Executive Privilege


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Elmer Gantry


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Yesterday's Child


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Down the Drain


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Diary of a Wimp Kid


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Death at Bondi


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Into the Wilderness


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The Summoner


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Reach for the sky


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yertle the Turtle


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

North by Northwest


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Treasure Island


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Deadly Gamble


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Elmer Gantry


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Year of the Locust


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Ass Goblins of Auschwitz


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Life in the Universe


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

exit betty


----------



## GailSeymour (Oct 13, 2011)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Eragon


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Nineteen Minutes


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Season of the Harvest


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Treason


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

never buried


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Dinotopia


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Absalom, Absalom!


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Methuselah's Children


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Three Men on a Bummel


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Listen To Your Heart


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Tropic of Cancer


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Red Prophet


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Trainspotting.

_(What is it with you people and titles that end in 't'?!)_


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Gulliver's Travels


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

(The) Screwtape Letters


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Slaughterhouse Five


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Evolussion


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Nine Pounds (I know it's seven, but I'm not good with numbers!   )


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ship of Magic


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Charlie & the Chocolate Factory


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Young Guns


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Saying Goodbye to the Sun


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

No Mark Upon Her


----------



## sesmith (Dec 21, 2011)

Red Dragon


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Nobody's Baby But Mine


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Eragon


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

No Man Is An Island


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Dead in the Water


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Rum Punch


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Her Last Letter


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

Red Mist


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Tree of Smoke


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Extremely-Loud-Incredibly-Close


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Engaging The Enemy


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Year of the Tiger


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Red Light


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Tales of Lonely Trails


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

salt and silver


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Superman's Cape


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

Come the spring


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gone With the Wind


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Future civilization


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Naked Lunch

Correction from above post:

Gone With the Wind != Future civilization

That makes "d" the target

Dr. Haggard's Disease


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok some of the recent posts seem to indicate that we have lost our way. From the original post, here are the guidelines:

Ok so I have a game for ya...
You post a title based on the last letter of the book before.

ie:

Gone With The Wind

D is the Last letter so

Diary of a Wimpy Kid

So I will pick up with the very last post: Dr. Haggard's Disease
and post

East of Eden


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

ned and buck, a fish and a duck


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

kates crew


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

When We Were Very Very Young


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Guide to Body Language


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Eye of the Monster


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

envious casca


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Love keeps us young


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

ghostwalk


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

king of kings


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Song of Susannah


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Hiawatha's Childhood


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Dreamcatcher


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Dead Wrong


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

gossip girl


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

A reminder of the idea of this game, since several of the recent posts aren't quite following along... the idea is to list a book title where the new title starts with the last letter of the previous title. Since  "gossip girl" ends in "l" that is the starting letter for the next title (ignore "the" in titles).  To continue:

Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

Slaves of the Mastery


----------



## Scott Bartlett (Apr 1, 2012)

_Yeast: A Problem_


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Methuselah's Children


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Nineteen Minutes


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

The Scarlet Letter


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Rendezvous with Rama


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

A simple solution to overweight


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> A simple solution to overweight


Why do you even have that book?
Are you overweight?

The Thief Lord


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

[Dear TouchedByaKindle: I am one of the people who has to watch my weight. Almost similar to overweight..lol]

Dear John


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> [Dear TouchedByaKindle: I am one of the people who has to watch my weight. Almost similar to overweight..lol]
> 
> Dear John


Oh haha! Good luck with that.

Norwegian Wood


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

[The] Day of the Locust


----------



## Scott Bartlett (Apr 1, 2012)

The Help


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Pride and Prejudice


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Elvenbane


----------



## The Cheap Reader (May 27, 2012)

Extras


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

[The] Shining


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

A Game of Thrones: A Song of Ice and Fire: Book One


----------



## JacksonJones (Feb 20, 2012)

Eggs


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

[The] Stars, Like Dust


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Treasure of Spiritual Stories


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Star Wars - Ambush At Corellia


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

All the King's Men


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Nineteen Eighty-Four


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

(The) Regulators


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Skeleton Key


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

You Come When I Call You


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Uncle Tom's Cabin


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Non-Vegetarian


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Needful Things


----------



## JacksonJones (Feb 20, 2012)

Splinter of the Mind's Eye


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Elfhunter


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Robin Hood


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Does Anything Eat Wasps?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Season of the Harvest


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Hee, hee!


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Sophie's Choice


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Evolussion


----------

